# Please help me in choosing netbook OR Ultra low Notebooks in 15000 INR budget



## sandynator (Dec 19, 2011)

Please help me in choosing netbook OR Ultra low Notebooks in 15000 INR budget 

preferably with following CPU priority
AMD Brazos E 450,
E 350,
 C60, 

Or

Intel Atom N570 or any latest Dual core[If satisfies my needs]

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

A.15000 INR max only  [Really do not feel to invest more as I can get  Intel B950 systems @ 21k ]

2) What size notebook would you prefer?

A.11.6 OR 12.1 from ASUS


3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).

A. India, State - Maharashtra, City - Mumbai

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

A. Any brand with decent build in or around 15k budget


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?

A.Word, Excel & PPT & Internet say minimum 10-15 tabs & music thru H/s all at the same time
Should also play videos flawlessly upto 720p

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?

A. both

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?

A. not much but would love some NFS series or any other racing game
 Angry birds my fav. time pass

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?

A. minimum 4 hrs without charge

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?

A. will check personally first & then only buy..... 
open to online also [will go with best possible deal] 


10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.

A. Dos Or no OS at all to keep the prices down [going to install Win 7 ultimate OEM if possible & Ubuntu/fedora side by side]

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?

A. any

thanks in advance

Can also wait if any good launches coming till first quarter of 2012


----------



## gdatuk (Dec 19, 2011)

bump... am trying to decide on one too.. any replies would help  while i am ploughing through the rest of the topics here


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2011)

Get AMD C-50 or E-350 netbooks over Intel atom ones.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 20, 2011)

today was at lamington
road,mumbai and got
some quotes
nettops
1. Sony y series- 11.6 inch
amd brazo e 450, 2gb
ram, 320 hdd, win 7
starter @ 22900 mrp less
6-7 percent disc.

2. Hp dm1
same as above but win7
home basic @ 22500
some dealers quoted
18500 for older e 350 cpu with dos.
Good audio quality.

3. One from Samsung
forgot the model name
e 450, 2 gb ram,320 hdd
and win 7 home basic @
22500
prices negotiable for this
and hp with same config.

4. My favourite Asus1215b with slight bigger 12.1 display
amd e 450 cpu, dos, 2gb
ram and 320 hdd
got many diff. Quotes
@ 17500 to 18500
(ps: Not sure if e350/450
or c60 available in india as the distributor frm whom we got asus p 53e lappy straight away mentioned that only c 50 version is for india not sure if we can get it in future as
many cos. Are discontinuing 10- 12
inchers)



14 inch msi laptop with
dvd @ 20500
dos, e450 cpu, 2gb ram
and 320 hdd but very ugly.

one more addition..
14 inch compaq 4300
dos, 2gb ram, 320 hdd,
amd e 450 cpu and quite
stunner in grey finish @
20k frm hp store itself
may get good deal from
local dealer.


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2011)

Get the Asus one.

I'm telling you, AMD E-350/E-450 are worth it. Miiiiiiiiiiles better than Intel Atom - both CPU and graphic wise.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 20, 2011)

ico said:


> Get the Asus one.
> 
> I'm telling you, AMD E-350/E-450 are worth it. Miiiiiiiiiiles better than Intel Atom - both CPU and graphic wise.



Yepp

Only Asus 1215B with C50 were on display only. The dealers who quoted me for Asus with E 450 processors said they can get it for me in 1 hour once I book the order.The Asus 1215B with E 350/450 series is not showing anywhere online also. I'm conscious on looks & really want to compare the Black Matte & Silver Matte finish of it

I can wait till march 2012 end as I have 15 inch lappy 
Also waiting for AMD llano A4 processor in compact laptops in or around 20-22 k[may be expecting a lot ]


As per one of the reputed Asus distributor only c 50 version is for India & E350, E450 & C60 were not available till now.He also quoted that he is not  sure if we can get it in future as many companies are discontinuing 10- 12
inchers [yesterday morning had called up dell & they stopped the mini range even not showing on website]


Really going slow as many dealers at lamington market takes you for a ride.........Many were promoting dell or rather clearing the excess stock of M101z with Athlon neo K 325 processors


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't think companies are discontinuing 11 or 12 inchers. Dell had Intel Atom crap everywhere and no one was buying it.

If you don't mind spending a couple of grands extra...pick up the Samsung E-450 one. I've laid hands on Intel Atom N470 netbooks, AMD C-50 based netbooks and E-350. I've felt a difference in all three of them with Intel Atom being unusuable. C-50 and E-350 being pleasantly good performers.

Athlon Neo K325 is to be avoided. It is crap.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm very keen on asus for their build quality, battery power, slightly bigger screen 12.1 compared to others 11.6 & no heating issues

Asus are quite customizable dos systems & extra ram slot & i personally love their look with aluminum finish

waiting for the new lenovo ideapads 120E & 130E

very much interested in top end E 450 & by march can expect some price fall also 

thanks for the help guys.......

PS: Asus India customer support also confirmed that Eee Pc 1215 B is available only with amd brazo c 50 cpu


----------



## sandynator (Mar 7, 2012)

After waiting for almost 2 mnths its time to get a small compact pc for day today work, internet, study & movies.... Battery back up most imp.

Budget still same 15k. preferably looking for AMD E 350 APU powered Net tops of 11.6 or 12.1 Screen size.

Lenovo X120e is available now in India but @ 20500 on Flipkart. How good is that?

Can I get MSI U 270 from lamington mkt? Heard its discontinued now. Also suggest any other better models in 15k budget

Asus 1215B with C 50 APU is coming @15k[ A frnd got quote from Toshiba store @ lamington]. need your honest opinions on this one

OR 

should I settle with Atom N 570 powered 10.1 inch powered net tops like Asus 1015PX which was @13500 2mnths back.

Finally Do you Guys think Tablets [ANDROID] will kill netbooks??
I'm very much lured by the 250$ Asus MEmo 370T 

Please help this confused soul to get good potent work & play companion


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ Intel Atom is terribly slow even for basic work. To use it, you'll have to use decade old Windows XP else forget it. the Lenovo netbook looks ok but do check the comment. it says something about screen flickering.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ Intel Atom is terribly slow even for basic work. To use it, you'll have to use decade old Windows XP else forget it. the Lenovo netbook looks ok but do check the comment. it says something about screen flickering.



yes even I read about lenovo's screen flickering issues

Mostly planned to use Ubuntu/fedora , Zorin os if the drivers issues of APU are solved else Win 7 Ultimate

will read more & compare reviews of Atom N570 1.66 v/s Amd C 50 1.0 ghz before going to purchase..... 

Also wanna see MSI U 270 with E 350, 11.6 version with low resln of 1024 * 600 instead of 13xx * 768

I guess Atom N 2600 Cedar trial powered netbooks are out so will have to compare them too..

*off topic : Anyone having Idea about A4 llano powered Notebook??*


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 8, 2012)

This is not under your 15k budget. But you can check it out.

*Asus X53U-SX181D / Brazos Dual Core / 2 GB / 320 GB / DOS / Asus Branded BagPack Offer @19.296k*


----------



## sandynator (Mar 8, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> This is not under your 15k budget. But you can check it out.
> 
> *Asus X53U-SX181D / Brazos Dual Core / 2 GB / 320 GB / DOS / Asus Branded BagPack Offer @19.296k*



thnks bro but I really need compact 12" or 11.6" inch but slightly powerful system.

I have Asus P 53 series i5 model at home which I find it difficult to carry while traveling so want a cheaper alternative for it....


----------

